# Tokyo Scoring Drum Kits: Now available! New demos and walkthrough



## Andrew Aversa (Sep 28, 2022)

We are pleased to announce the release of the SECOND entry in the *Tokyo Scoring *series: *Tokyo Scoring Drum Kits*, available now!









Impact Soundworks Tokyo Scoring Drum Kits (VST, AU, AAX)


The unmistakable sound of modern acoustic drum kits heard on countless soundtracks, performed and recorded by Japan's top talent!




impactsoundworks.com







This library features the authentic sound of *FIVE* modern acoustic drum kits plus an acoustic drum kit ensemble, performed by Japan's top session talent, engineered by Mitsunori Aizawa, and recorded at *SOUND CITY* Studios. From anime openings and intense rhythmic scores, to jazz fusion and hot-blooded battle themes, this unique and exciting drum sound is unmistakable.

*THE TALENT*

The kits are performed by top session drummer Ken Higeshiro, whose work can be heard on over 200 projects and who is a frequent collaborator with composers such as Hiroyuki Sawano, Yuki Hayashi, and our Tokyo Scoring series partner Masaru Yokoyama.

Mitsunori Aizawa, who returns from his work on TSS, is a specialist in recording & mixing drums and was excited to participate in this project. In fact, to truly represent his signature sound, *Tokyo Scoring Drum Kits* includes two complete sample sets: there is the core sample set, which offers maximum mix flexibility, and the *Aizawa *signature samples, which were exhaustively mixed and processed through his personal hardware.

*THE STUDIO*

Naturally, as a continuation of the Tokyo Scoring series, we returned to *SOUND CITY* for this library. Besides plenty of detailed close micing and overheads, the library includes *three* ambient positions, allowing you superb flexibility to dial in as much (or as little) of SOUND CITY's unique room sound as you'd like. And as a reminder, if you're not familiar with this studio, you _might _know some of the artists who have recorded there:

Joe Hisaishi, Yoko Kanno, Nobuo Uematsu, Hiroyuki Sawano, Yuki Kajiura, Kenji Ito, Masashi Hamauzu, Kenji Kawai, Keiichi Okabe, Kohei Tanaka, Tatsuro Yamashita, JAM Project, Yasunori Nishiki, Hiroki Kikuta, Yasunori Mitsuda, Miki Higashino, and Jackie Chan.

*THE CONTENT

Tokyo Scoring Drum Kits *includes *five *exhaustively-sampled drum kits, each with a unique sound ideal for different styles of music like rock, pop, metal, etc. Each piece is recorded in extensive detail with up to 10x dynamics and 10x round robins, and naturally, you can mix and match components of these kits to create your ideal tone.

The drum ensemble (a sixth kit) features three kits played simultaneously and instantly delivers an epic sound.

*Individual Drum Kit Pieces:*

8 crashes
4 hi-hats (max articulations: closed, closed tip, half open, open, pedal, semi-open)
5 kicks
3 ride cymbals (max articulations: cup, smash, tip)
5 snares (max articulations: center, center rim, flam, rimshot, roll)
16 toms
1 china
*Ensemble:*

Crash left & right (hit)
Hi-hat (closed, chalf open, open, pedal)
Ride cymbal (tip)
Snare (center, flam, rimshot, roll)
Toms (stick, hand hits, rimshots)
Also worth noting, we took care to leave a good amount of pre-roll before certain samples that could benefit from it. The whooshing of air before a stick hits a drum, or the sound of the kick beater before the main transient: these elements breathe a huge amount of life into the samples. You can easily cut this out with a single knob on the UI, but by including it during renders, your drum tracks can really shine.

*MIX OPTIONS*

Whether you want an instant, production-ready out-of-the-box sound, or maximum mixing flexibility, *Tokyo Scoring Drum Kits *includes every possible option you could want.

In the core mix, each kit piece includes up to 3 spot mics (e.g. snare top 1, top 2, bottom), along with overheads and three ambient positions. But you *also* have access to *bleeds* for every other mic. So, if you want your snare to include some natural resonance off the tom mics, you have full control. This mix includes *16* mic channels total.

You can also use the *Aizawa Mix* patches, which use a completely different sample set built and processed by Aizawa himself using his signature hardware processing chain. This mix includes *12* mic channels and still offers bleed control!

Finally, we also have *board mix* patches which have each kit piece mixed down to a single stereo track. These low-RAM, low-CPU patches give you the most polished and immediate sound possible and allow you to focus on writing rather than mixing.

*AUDIO DEMOS*



(Note: ALL drum mixing in these demos was done using the internal mix features of the library. Only slight mastering-level compression and EQ has been used.)

*RELEASE INFO

Tokyo Scoring Drum Kits* is available now the intro price of of *$279* (MSRP: $299) through Jan 3, 2023.

Owners of Tokyo Scoring Strings save an extra *$50* - check your email for your coupon code, or your Deals Area on the Impact Soundworks website.









Impact Soundworks Tokyo Scoring Drum Kits (VST, AU, AAX)


The unmistakable sound of modern acoustic drum kits heard on countless soundtracks, performed and recorded by Japan's top talent!




impactsoundworks.com


----------



## Hendrixon (Sep 28, 2022)

Sarah! for f**** s**** the track "Artium" is so good
The only thing that I can think of is like hitting a ball outside the stadium, or in Seinfeld lingo:
"There is no park and the team has relocated"

Very nice.


----------



## mostexcellent (Sep 28, 2022)

Is that Shreddage used in the demos for the bass/guitars or is it recorded? Either way, the demos sounds awesome to me!


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Sep 28, 2022)

mostexcellent said:


> Is that Shreddage used in the demos for the bass/guitars or is it recorded? Either way, the demos sounds awesome to me!


The bass and electric guitar is all Shreddage 3, yes!


----------



## Ricgus3 (Sep 28, 2022)

Super dope tracks @Sarah Mancuso ! So many emotions! Just finished watching Edgerunners also and these tracks fits the Anime in my head amazingly well


----------



## Daren Audio (Sep 28, 2022)

*WOWZERS!* Sounds amazing!!!!! 
And That guitar!!!!!


----------



## Loïc D (Sep 28, 2022)

Merde, my wallet felt dead.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 28, 2022)

Awesome Sounding Drums ! 

Great demos by @Sarah Mancuso 🧡

Looking forward to the release of TSDK.


----------



## jvms (Sep 29, 2022)

Cool, this is gonna be awesome! Do you guys mind a simple request? Could you also include TCI files (for Trigger 2)? I don't see myself using it in Kontakt a lot, cause I don't program drums too much, but I would probably use it often when mixing bands. Mixwave and GGD have been doing this with a lot of success lately and it would be awesome if you did too.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 29, 2022)

AFAIK none of us at ISW use Trigger 2...


----------



## Brasart (Sep 29, 2022)

Fantastic demos Sarah, looking forward to this library!


----------



## Trash Panda (Sep 29, 2022)

Andrew Aversa said:


> We are pleased to announce the upcoming release of the SECOND entry in the *Tokyo Scoring *series: *Tokyo Scoring Drum Kits*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can each piece of the kit be routed independently for processing (aka kick to its own channel, snare to its own channel, etc)?


----------



## Lord Daknight (Sep 29, 2022)

Andrew Aversa said:


> We are pleased to announce the upcoming release of the SECOND entry in the *Tokyo Scoring *series: *Tokyo Scoring Drum Kits*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I promised myself I had enough drums with Komplete and MOR 2 but those demos got me in weeb mode... 

Well what can I say except Shinzou Wo Sasageyo


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Sep 29, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Can each piece of the kit be routed independently for processing (aka kick to its own channel, snare to its own channel, etc)?


Any of the mic signals can be routed to any output, if I'm understanding your question correctly.

Alternately, you can use the Board Mix patch, which gives you a single pre-mixed signal per each type of kitpiece, which can also be routed to external outputs. That would allow you to have a channel that's just kick, a channel that's just snare, etc., with no crosstalk. (You could also potentially isolate things more in the standard patch or Aizawa Mix patch, by disabling some or all of the bleeds.)

Hopefully this answers your question!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Sep 29, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Can each piece of the kit be routed independently for processing (aka kick to its own channel, snare to its own channel, etc)?


Yes. The mixing control is very deep. When you click on a kit piece (like snare or kick) you get mix sliders for all the main signals. For example, for a snare, you might see Snare Top 1, Snare Top 2, Snare Bottom, Overheads, and then Ambient Near, Mid, Far. 

You can then click a tab to swap to the _bleed mics _for that snare, which would be things like toms, kicks, and hi-hat (although, most people won't need to mess with bleed!)

On the *Console *tab, each mic has its own channel strip which can have its own FX and be routed to any output you'd like.

Of course, as mentioned there will be lots of great out-of-the-box options in case you don't want to do anything but the most cursory mixing!


----------



## Trash Panda (Sep 29, 2022)

Awesome. Thank you both!


----------



## kociol21 (Sep 29, 2022)

Sounds good and demos are super good. My main questions, as always when it comes to virtual drum kits is: how many velocity layers and round robins - especially when it comes to snares and kick? There is fair share of virtual kits that are mostly unusable for me becasue of this, no way to do realistic rolls, fast double kicks etc. becasue it all sounds machine gun like. 

I have high hopes becasue IS's Shreddage guitars are best on market when it comes to round robins, but stiil I'd like to know.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Sep 29, 2022)

Up to 10x dynamics and 10x RR. I say "up to" because for some kit pieces, it was not possible to get 10 distinct dynamics - Ken felt that there was no difference. And then for some articulations, 10x RR is not really necessary. For example, snare rolls have 10x dynamics and 5x RR, because you generally aren't going to be machine-gunning snare roll samples one after another. But things like closed hats, toms, rimshots, snare center, kicks... these have the max sampling depth


----------



## kociol21 (Sep 29, 2022)

Andrew Aversa said:


> But things like closed hats, toms, rimshots, snare center, kicks... these have the max sampling depth


Ok now I'm excited!


----------



## blaggins (Sep 29, 2022)

Andrew Aversa said:


> plan on releasing *Tokyo Scoring Drum Kits* in Fall of this year. Pricing TBA!


Ssshhh, everyone play it cool! They'll think we're not excited and will be forced to offer it at a lower price!

Congratulations on the demos @Sarah Mancuso, they are rockin!!


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 20, 2022)

@Andrew Aversa still looking at fall for release or more likely winter? My body and wallet are ready!


----------



## fakemaxwell (Oct 20, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> AFAIK none of us at ISW use Trigger 2...





Andrew Aversa said:


> written by our very own Sarah Mancuso


Does everyone in this forum work at ISW?

Do I work for ISW???


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Oct 20, 2022)

fakemaxwell said:


> Does everyone in this forum work at ISW?
> 
> Do I work for ISW???


Yes and yes. Congratulations!


----------



## fakemaxwell (Oct 20, 2022)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Yes and yes. Congratulations!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Oct 20, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> @Andrew Aversa still looking at fall for release or more likely winter? My body and wallet are ready!



Stay tuned, we will have an announcement in the next ~2 weeks.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 20, 2022)

This sounds splendid! Many congratulations to everyone involved.


----------



## ChickenAndARoll (Nov 7, 2022)

Any updates on a possible release date? 👀


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Nov 10, 2022)

*Tokyo Scoring Drum Kits* is up for preorder now! Check the original post for updated info and demos!









Impact Soundworks Tokyo Scoring Drum Kits (VST, AU, AAX)


The unmistakable sound of modern acoustic drum kits heard on countless soundtracks, performed and recorded by Japan's top talent!




impactsoundworks.com


----------



## ZTYAAA (Nov 10, 2022)

Andrew Aversa said:


> *Tokyo Scoring Drum Kits* is up for preorder now! Check the original post for updated info and demos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WoW，Will the Tokyo series continue?


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 10, 2022)

This was an easy pre-order. 

Are any of the mics in situ of the orchestra? If so, where will the drums sit in relation to the rest of the series (both released and upcoming)?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Nov 10, 2022)

ZTYAAA said:


> WoW，Will the Tokyo series continue?



Yes, the next volume is already recorded and we are working on plans for the one following that


----------



## Daren Audio (Nov 10, 2022)

Yessss!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 10, 2022)

Hi @Andrew Aversa 

Congrats ! On Tokyo Scoring Drum Kits.  

I'm also looking forward to TS-SOLO STRINGS release (Next Year). 

Oh.. Please have some type of xfade control for the vibrato. So, one can play the without any vib. and add them as needed via CC XFADE .

Thanks. 
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 10, 2022)

Andrew Aversa said:


> Yes, the next volume is already recorded and we are working on plans for the one following that


Is the next Volume Tokyo Scoring : Solo Strings ?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 10, 2022)

The Pre-Order price is $249. So the price will be $299. when it is released ? and when is it going to be released ? 

Thanks


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Nov 10, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> The Pre-Order price is $249. So the price will be $299. when it is released ? and when is it going to be released ?
> 
> Thanks



Preorder price (now up until release): $249
Intro price for 2 weeks following release: $279
List price: $299

TSS owners get $50 off any of these whenever they choose to purchase!

As for TSDK's release date, by end of year is the current plan. We are very close and the main task is making sure we are totally NKS compliant.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 10, 2022)

Andrew Aversa said:


> TSS owners get $50 off any of these whenever they choose to purchase!


Very nice bonus. OK... Pre-Ordered.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 10, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I'm also looking forward to TS-SOLO STRINGS release (Next Year).
> 
> Oh.. Please have some type of xfade control for the vibrato. So, one can play the without any vib. and add them as needed via CC XFADE .





muziksculp said:


> Is the next Volume Tokyo Scoring : Solo Strings ?


Careful, Skulp. Don't want to get on the Grand Poobah's bad side again.


----------



## ChickenAndARoll (Nov 10, 2022)

Any fellow Americans having a problem with the TSS additional $50 off where it's changing the currency to Euros and not letting you get the discount in USD?


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 10, 2022)

ChickenAndARoll said:


> Any fellow Americans having a problem with the TSS additional $50 off where it's changing the currency to Euros and not letting you get the discount in USD?


Worked just fine for me by flipping the EUR to USD after applying the code.


----------



## moon (Nov 10, 2022)

Andrew Aversa said:


> Preorder price (now up until release): $249
> Intro price for 2 weeks following release: $279
> List price: $299
> 
> ...


How do we get the extra $50 off? I own TSS and it doesn't add the extra discount when in my cart or during checkout.


----------



## ChickenAndARoll (Nov 10, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Worked just fine for me by flipping the EUR to USD after applying the code.


Apparently I'm dumb, it said $249 at the top of the page but when you look down farther on the page, that's where the discount gets applied to bring it to $199 after switching back to USD 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 10, 2022)

moon said:


> How do we get the extra $50 off? I own TSS and it doesn't add the extra discount when in my cart or during checkout.


Log into your account and check the deals tab.


----------



## moon (Nov 10, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Log into your account and check the deals tab.


Aha! Thank you very much.


----------



## vangakuz (Nov 10, 2022)

Instant order just like last time with the strings. If they can do Tokyo Scoring Piano then it will be a revolution.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Nov 10, 2022)

New demo! Per a user request on our Discord server for a more pop-esque demo, I threw together this track with just bass + acoustic guitar + piano + TSDK. Higher quality version is on the product page!


----------



## DJiLAND (Nov 10, 2022)

Even without titles like Tokyo or Sound City, it's a great and charming drum in its own right


----------



## RMH (Nov 12, 2022)

@Andrew Aversa 
Andrew, when does the pre-order end?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Nov 12, 2022)

RMH said:


> @Andrew Aversa
> Andrew, when does the pre-order end?



We don't have a set release date yet but I would say at least 3 weeks from now.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 12, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Are any of the mics in situ of the orchestra? If so, where will the drums sit in relation to the rest of the series (both released and upcoming)?


@Andrew Aversa are you able to comment on the above? 🙂


----------



## Fraxer01 (Nov 12, 2022)

I have only one question as someone who doesn't work with drums very often. In your honest opinion, how hard is it to mix for a beginner? Does it require a lot of processing to make it sit right or is it more like a plug-and-play situation? I gotta say all the demos sound amazing. They remind me so much of that Yuki Hayashi drum sound. Could you share the approach you took to make them sound so good? I'm very curious about the routing and the processing (I imagine it's hard to recall now, so just more or less) @Andrew Aversa @Sarah Mancuso


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Nov 12, 2022)

Fraxer01 said:


> I have only one question as someone who doesn't work with drums very often. In your honest opinion, how hard is it to mix for a beginner? Does it require a lot of processing to make it sit right or is it more like a plug-and-play situation? I gotta say all the demos sound amazing. They remind me so much of that Yuki Hayashi drum sound. Could you share the approach you took to make them sound so good? I'm very curious about the routing and the processing (I imagine it's hard to recall now, so just more or less) @Andrew Aversa @Sarah Mancuso


I've found it really easy to get good sounds out of, though I'm not a beginner. We are including a bunch of ready-mixed presets, which you can use as-is, study, or as a starting point to modify.

All the demo tracks use *only* TSDK's built-in mixing features, so there's no special routing or external processing being used.

BTW, the exact drum settings from the demo track Ziggurat (which are very similar to the ones from Atrium) are included with TSDK as a preset you can load, so you'll be able to see exactly how I got them sounding that way


----------



## Vladinemir (Nov 13, 2022)

Will there be an option to buy separate kits?
If yes, is metal kit suitable for more extreme sound with double kicks?


----------



## Lord Daknight (Nov 13, 2022)

Vladinemir said:


> Will there be an option to buy separate kits?
> If yes, is metal kit suitable for more extreme sound with double kicks?


If it isn't, Ugritone has some good really cheap ones ~$10-20 that do that really good
I like this one: https://ugritone.com/products/kvlt-drums-ii


----------



## jason3.14 (Nov 13, 2022)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> I've found it really easy to get good sounds out of, though I'm not a beginner. We are including a bunch of ready-mixed presets, which you can use as-is, study, or as a starting point to modify.
> 
> All the demo tracks use *only* TSDK's built-in mixing features, so there's no special routing or external processing being used.
> 
> BTW, the exact drum settings from the demo track Ziggurat (which are very similar to the ones from Atrium) are included with TSDK as a preset you can load, so you'll be able to see exactly how I got them sounding that way


That's cool that it's a preset, I appreciate that! Great idea, I wouldn't mind more demo based presets


----------



## czy01 (Nov 14, 2022)

I would like to know more about each of the 5 drum kits and their features.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Nov 14, 2022)

jason3.14 said:


> That's cool that it's a preset, I appreciate that! Great idea, I wouldn't mind more demo based presets



All of my demo presets are also included 


czy01 said:


> I would like to know more about each of the 5 drum kits and their features.



Sure, what would you like to know? Like the specific parts w/ their models/manufacturers?


----------



## jason3.14 (Nov 14, 2022)

Andrew Aversa said:


> All of my demo presets are also included
> 
> Sure, what would you like to know? Like the specific parts w/ their models/manufacturers?


That's awesome! Thanks, happy to hear


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 14, 2022)

Vladinemir said:


> Will there be an option to buy separate kits?



No, sorry.


----------



## chrisav (Nov 14, 2022)

Andrew Aversa said:


> Sure, what would you like to know? Like the specific parts w/ their models/manufacturers?


That would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Nov 14, 2022)

DW Kick 20x18
DW Kick 22x18
Riddim Kick 22x15
Slingerland Kick 22x14
SONOR Kick 22x16 plastic & felt variations

Riddim Maple Snare 14x5.75
Riddim Snare 14x5.75
Riddim Snare 14x6.75
SONOR Bell Bronze Snare 14x6
SONOR Prolite Steel Snare 14x5

DW Black Hi Tom 10x8
DW Sunburst Hi Tom 10x7
Riddim Hi Tom 12x8
Slingerland Hi Tom 12x8
SONOR Hi Tom 10x8
SONOR Mid Tom 12x8
DW Black Low Tom 12x10
DW Sunburst Low Tom 12x10
Riddim Low Tom 14x13
Slingerland Low Tom 13x9
SONOR Low Tom 14x14
DW Black Floor Tom 16x14
DW Sunburst Floor Tom 16x14
Riddim Floor Tom 16x15
Slingerland Floor Tom 16x16
SONOR Floor Tom 16x16

Paiste RUDE Hihat 14"
Zildjian K Sweet Hihat 14"
Zildjian Light Hihat 13"
Zildjian Vintage Newbeat Hihat 15"

Paiste Signature Splash A 10"
Paiste Signature Splash B 10"
Paiste Signature China 18"

MEINL Byzance Traditional Crash 18"
MEINL Byzance Traditional Crash 19"
Zildjian 70 Vintage A Crash 16"
Zildjian 70 Vintage A Crash 19"
Zildjian A Custom Crash 17"
Zildjian K Sweet Crash 17"
Zildjian A Custom Crash 19"
Zildjian K Sweet Crash 19"

MEINL Byzance Traditional Ride 21"
Zildjian 90 K Ride 20"
Zildjian A Avedis Ride 22"


----------



## czy01 (Nov 14, 2022)

Andrew Aversa said:


> DW Kick 20x18
> DW Kick 22x18
> Riddim Kick 22x15
> Slingerland Kick 22x14
> ...


Thanks for the detailed information.
I would like to know additionally the tonal characteristics of the 5 kits, what fields are suited for, or in what situations Mr. Higeshiro, the drummer, uses the 5 kits.
How does Mr. Higeshiro describe them?


----------



## chrisav (Nov 14, 2022)

Andrew Aversa said:


> SONOR Prolite Steel Snare 14x5


Oh baby yes


----------



## Petrucci (Nov 14, 2022)

I must say that those drums sound super cool in the demos! tempting but gotta resist..!)))


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 14, 2022)

Petrucci said:


> I must say that those drums sound super cool in the demos! tempting but gotta resist..!)))


Give in.


----------



## Petrucci (Nov 14, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Give in.


No.. No... Nope. Must wait for all BF deals to be opened..!)))


----------



## pcohen12 (Nov 16, 2022)

Oh man - ensemble drums sound pretty fantastic:


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Nov 16, 2022)

I've posted a new demo today in the demo player & soundcloud, but also with a MIDI playthrough that shows both the dressed and drums-only versions. This one shows the more "epic" side of TSDK, featuring a bunch of Drum Ensemble patches/snapshots. As with the other demos, NO external mixing or processing has been done to the drums. These are out-of-the-box sounds. I've just used a liiittle bit of master EQ/compression to glue them with the other elements.


----------



## lzcmusic (Nov 16, 2022)

Andrew Aversa said:


> I've posted a new demo today in the demo player & soundcloud, but also with a MIDI playthrough that shows both the dressed and drums-only versions. This one shows the more "epic" side of TSDK, featuring a bunch of Drum Ensemble patches/snapshots. As with the other demos, NO external mixing or processing has been done to the drums. These are out-of-the-box sounds. I've just used a liiittle bit of master EQ/compression to glue them with the other elements.



Great sound, can you put a GUI image to see it?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Nov 16, 2022)

The UI is not quite ready yet. As soon as it is, we'll show it!


----------



## moon (Nov 16, 2022)

Andrew Aversa said:


> I've posted a new demo today in the demo player & soundcloud, but also with a MIDI playthrough that shows both the dressed and drums-only versions. This one shows the more "epic" side of TSDK, featuring a bunch of Drum Ensemble patches/snapshots. As with the other demos, NO external mixing or processing has been done to the drums. These are out-of-the-box sounds. I've just used a liiittle bit of master EQ/compression to glue them with the other elements.



Sounds great! Were the ensemble patches recorded together, or are they made from layering the solo hits? Curious since you only credit one drummer.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Nov 16, 2022)

Mr. Higeshiro is the _featured _performer who played all five of the main kits. For the drum kit ensemble, it was him and two other players simultaneously. Three kits, spaced apart! Those session players will be appropriately credited in the manual.


----------



## moon (Nov 16, 2022)

Andrew Aversa said:


> Mr. Higeshiro is the _featured _performer who played all five of the main kits. For the drum kit ensemble, it was him and two other players simultaneously. Three kits, spaced apart! Those session players will be appropriately credited in the manual.


Excellent! Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## ender7 (Nov 28, 2022)

I preordered Tokyo Scoring Strings and really glad I did. I use it all the time time! For the loyalty coupon for TSS owners, can that be used with the rewards program? I'm a little confused how the rewards program works and I'm afraid to activate it and not be able to use it.


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 28, 2022)

Hey @Andrew Aversa, I know it's probably a long shot, but it would be awesome if there was a cheaper, 'lite' version with just one kit for those of us who don't really need the whole library but would like the get the 'sound'


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Nov 28, 2022)

ender7 said:


> I preordered Tokyo Scoring Strings and really glad I did. I use it all the time time! For the loyalty coupon for TSS owners, can that be used with the rewards program? I'm a little confused how the rewards program works and I'm afraid to activate it and not be able to use it.


If you make a mistake, we're always happy to fix things in the backend. However, the loyalty coupons do not stack with other coupons; the crossgrade will be greater than the loyalty one.


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 28, 2022)

Will it still be possible to pre-order in early December? I’d like to make the payment later to ease the pressure after Black Friday.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Nov 28, 2022)

galactic orange said:


> Will it still be possible to pre-order in early December? I’d like to make the payment later to ease the pressure after Black Friday.


I would say anytime before Dec 8th is safe. Not saying that's the release date for sure, but it is the earliest _possible_ date.


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 28, 2022)

Andrew Aversa said:


> I would say anytime before Dec 8th is safe. Not saying that's the release date for sure, but it is the earliest _possible_ date.


Thank you. Will definitely pre-order. I love what you’re doing with the Tokyo Scoring series. At first, I was a little disappointed that something like brass, woodwinds, or orchestral percussion wasn’t next to be released after the strings. But thinking about it more, the drums are possibly the most unique part of the series that can be paired with the strings. I really dig the idea now and these drums will sound so great with orchestral rock tracks in the same room with the strings.

In the meantime, I’ll have to fill in the gaps with other libraries until the whole series is released. The other sections can’t come soon enough.


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 28, 2022)

Just FYI, but perhaps Bravura can do in a pinch for brass, since it has a very dry sound. Dip it into Seventh Heaven and it should blend pretty well with TSS!


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 28, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Just FYI, but perhaps Bravura can do in a pinch for brass, since it has a very dry sound. Dip it into Seventh Heaven and it should blend pretty well with TSS!


Have both of those and will try. Thanks!


----------



## jason3.14 (Nov 28, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> Hey @Andrew Aversa, I know it's probably a long shot, but it would be awesome if there was a cheaper, 'lite' version with just one kit for those of us who don't really need the whole library but would like the get the 'sound'


Iirc, I think someone (maybe EvilDragon?) said single kits wouldn't be available. Don't recall if that was here or on discord though


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 29, 2022)

That's correct, it's a single library. However, samples will be broken down in per-signal monolith, so you can make a light installation by just keeping the NKI and required NKX that are really needed.


----------



## czy01 (Nov 30, 2022)

czy01 said:


> Thanks for the detailed information.
> I would like to know additionally the tonal characteristics of the 5 kits, what fields are suited for, or in what situations Mr. Higeshiro, the drummer, uses the 5 kits.
> How does Mr. Higeshiro describe them?


What I wanted to know was already explained by Mr. zirconst.


----------



## rottoy (Nov 30, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> That's correct, it's a single library. However, samples will be broken down in per-signal monolith, so you can make a light installation by just keeping the NKI and required NKX that are really needed.


I really wish more developers would adopt this approach.


----------



## Jacobmb_Music (Nov 30, 2022)

galactic orange said:


> Thank you. Will definitely pre-order. I love what you’re doing with the Tokyo Scoring series. At first, I was a little disappointed that something like brass, woodwinds, or orchestral percussion wasn’t next to be released after the strings. But thinking about it more, the drums are possibly the most unique part of the series that can be paired with the strings. I really dig the idea now and these drums will sound so great with orchestral rock tracks in the same room with the strings.
> 
> In the meantime, I’ll have to fill in the gaps with other libraries until the whole series is released. The other sections can’t come soon enough.


Upon analyzing the sound of TSS, obviously it is a close and dry sound. There is more to the "signature" sound than just that alone and I have tried to engineer it with other libraries that are recorded in small ensembles by pushing up the balance of close mic then applying some MB compression as well as some band saturation both on the mids and high end, but with a greater concentration on saturating the high end. You have to be careful since things can get very harsh very quickly with the close mic AND saturation going on. I actually got very close to the sound of TSS doing this with another library, so I applied similar principles to a brass library with a small ensemble size and got a sound that blends well with TSS.

*With that said, however - As an owner and obsessive user of TSS, nothing compares to the perfection of this sound offered by Impact Soundworks and their collaboration with Mitsunori Aizawa. I'm merely sharing my way of putting something together that holds us over until we have a full Tokyo Scoring Orchestra at our disposal.* 

Right now I'm just bursting with excitement for the release of Tokyo Scoring Drums!

EDIT: got rid of other developers' library names as I don't want to unintentionally hijack and promote other products within ISW's space here


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Nov 30, 2022)

czy01 said:


> What I wanted to know was already explained by Mr. zirconst.



I am waiting Mr. Higeshiro's response  The language barrier makes everything take a bit longer as my communications have to go through E-J translation, then any responses have to go back through J-E. As soon as I hear back, I will post.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 12, 2022)

Today we have a look at the beta version of the Tokyo Scoring Drum Kits UI! This shows off the main functionality of the instrument - swapping drum kit pieces, adjusting sub mixes, bleeds, etc., along with various kits and snapshots.

The BIG CAVEAT is that this UI is NOT FINAL visually! The functionality and layout will not be changing, but the visual look is a placeholder here. Expect something that looks way cooler when we launch just a little later this month


----------



## shropshirelad (Dec 17, 2022)

Just wondering if TSDK going to ship with any kind of performance features/loops/midi files etc or is it purely a collection of drum samples?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 17, 2022)

It does not include any performance features or loops at this time. If there's enough demand, that seems like something that would be fun to do with Mr. Higeshiro on a v-drum kit


----------



## shropshirelad (Dec 17, 2022)

Andrew Aversa said:


> It does not include any performance features or loops at this time. If there's enough demand, that seems like something that would be fun to do with Mr. Higeshiro on a v-drum kit


I'm sure that the demand would be there, Andrew - for me, personally, TSDK would be a far more attractive proposition if it had such features. With limited time to make music, I'll usually reach for a pre-programmed drum part/pattern to get the creative juices flowing and then tweak if necessary. I'd be surprised if very many others don't do the same. So, please do put me down as a +1 for Mr. Higeshiro delivering some v-drum beats!


----------



## varnfake (Dec 18, 2022)

Andrew Aversa said:


> Today we have a look at the beta version of the Tokyo Scoring Drum Kits UI! This shows off the main functionality of the instrument - swapping drum kit pieces, adjusting sub mixes, bleeds, etc., along with various kits and snapshots.
> 
> The BIG CAVEAT is that this UI is NOT FINAL visually! The functionality and layout will not be changing, but the visual look is a placeholder here. Expect something that looks way cooler when we launch just a little later this month



It’s gonna be great if you include mapping presets to map it like others libraries (GM Map, EZ Drummer, Addictive Drums) , it really help if i just want to use midi from other libraries with your sounds.


----------



## chrisav (Dec 19, 2022)

By the way, we got a list of the different pieces used for the drum kits, but is there a chance we could also get a list of the mics used and what stereo techniques were used? Unless of course that is veering into spilling industry secrets-territory


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 19, 2022)

Since this is Mr. Aizawa's signature drum recording sound, I think he is hesitant to share details regarding the exact equipment and micing techniques used 😅


----------



## chrisav (Dec 19, 2022)

Andrew Aversa said:


> Since this is Mr. Aizawa's signature drum recording sound, I think he is hesitant to share details regarding the exact equipment and micing techniques used 😅


Hehe, I figured, but it never hurts to try 😂 

On the topic of drum recordings though, I recently did a drum session where one set of overheads were in a Weathervane-setup with KM184s paired with a Neve RNR1, and then a second set of behind-the-drummer "overheads" consisting of M160 ribbons with a copied channel smashed to hell and back and it sounded immaculate from the get-go 👌 nothing quite like getting that mix-ready sound just from the recording stage


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Dec 19, 2022)

Andrew Aversa said:


> Since this is Mr. Aizawa's signature drum recording sound, I think he is hesitant to share details regarding the exact equipment and micing techniques used 😅


is it possible to mix the side stick separate from the snare sound or are they both linked together? I find that a frustration from other drum libraries I have that you I can't mix the side stick separate to the snare sound.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Dec 19, 2022)

dhowarthmusic said:


> is it possible to mix the side stick separate from the snare sound or are they both linked together? I find that a frustration from other drum libraries I have that you I can't mix the side stick separate to the snare sound.


You can control volume, tuning, and sample offset per-articulation (well, per-_key_ actually), but more advanced mixing is tied to the predetermined submixes and Console mixer channels. If you need to mix the side stick completely separately from other snare articulations, I would recommend making a second instance of TSDK and loading only that one articulation into it.

This is still a Kontakt library, so we don't have an infinite number of signal buses to play with. With that said, I think we have one of the most (if not _the_ most) powerful sets of mixing features you'll find in any Kontakt drum library out there. I'm accustomed to using external plugins to mix my drums, as a lot of us are, but ever since pretty early days of TSDK development I've been doing a lot of composing with it and doing complete drum mixes entirely within the instrument UI.


----------



## Petrucci (Dec 19, 2022)

Well, since I succumbed to getting TSS finally.. I also preodered TSD since I loved demo songs and how drums sound there!  Also having it all in one room is neat, since there will be TSB and TSW some day... And maybe even some TSP??))


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 19, 2022)

chrisav said:


> Couldn't help myself, pre-ordered now before it was too late. With a VERY generous discount from some stacked discount codes there was no resistance left in me, even after saying I could probably hold off for a while on this one....


Wow, I feel like a total sucker then pre-ordering so early with no stacked codes other than the TSS loyalty crossgrade discount and thinking I was getting the best price possible.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 20, 2022)

galactic orange said:


> Wow, I feel like a total sucker then pre-ordering so early with no stacked codes other than the TSS loyalty crossgrade discount and thinking I was getting the best price possible.


I don't like commenting on this issue because it's _kind of _lose/lose... but basically, this type of coupon use is not at all intended and it burdens us with trying to find ways to prevent it from happening. We're not going to punish people who do it, or cancel their orders; that feels wrong. But just know that it is frustrating for us and diverts our internal resources.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 20, 2022)

Andrew Aversa said:


> I don't like commenting on this issue because it's _kind of _lose/lose... but basically, this type of coupon use is not at all intended and it burdens us with trying to find ways to prevent it from happening. We're not going to punish people who do it, or cancel their orders; that feels wrong. But just know that it is frustrating for us and diverts our internal resources.


Thanks, Andrew. I’ve purchased many products from ISW and I am happy to support your team. The Tokyo Scoring series is the most exciting endeavor I have seen in a while, and I consider whatever you release a must-buy. 

Apologies for making anybody uncomfortable for mentioning this. I was helped out many years ago when I made a purchase mistake and I’ve always appreciated your attention to customers.


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 20, 2022)

For those not on ISW’s email list, it’s out!


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 20, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> For those not on ISW’s email list, it’s out!


on the list but no email yet!

edit: I was incorrect. I looked over the e-mail before and found it. Why am I at work??


----------



## Paul Owen (Dec 21, 2022)

Considering the price point, what does TSD provide that Superior Drummer doesn't?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 21, 2022)

Paul Owen said:


> Considering the price point, what does TSD provide that Superior Drummer doesn't?


I'd say the engineering approach (both sample sets), the room sound, and - in the case of the riddim drums - the sound sources. It's simply a different sound, and one that has not been captured before. You can decide for yourself from our demos (which all use internal sounds/mixing) whether that sound is to your taste. Although, worth noting, it's also an incredibly flexible library thanks to having two unique sample sets and an immense amount of mix/bleed control. So if you don't love the default snapshots, you have just as much flexibility as something like SD or BFD to mold and shape it further.

Anyway, we're proud to announce that the library is now available! Our full walkthrough can be heard below, and the intro price of $279 will be available for the next 2 weeks!

Be sure to check the page (or the original post) for the updated demo list too.











Impact Soundworks Tokyo Scoring Drum Kits (VST, AU, AAX)


The unmistakable sound of modern acoustic drum kits heard on countless soundtracks, performed and recorded by Japan's top talent!




impactsoundworks.com


----------

